# ICD-10 Superbills



## Dorthi

Our Dr still uses superbills in the room makes it easier for him. What is everyone else going to do to replace the superbills or how is their doctor going to work with things in the room for ICD-10 there is not way to make a simple Superbill for 10. I am really trying to figure out something before October. 

Dorthi


----------



## em2177

What specialty is the practice that you work in?


----------



## Dorthi

*Superbills*

PCP office


----------



## em2177

I have a Family Practice one that I can send you. Send me your email address.


----------



## jkh429

em2177 said:


> I have a Family Practice one that I can send you. Send me your email address.


Elizabeth,
Would you please forward this to me also? My email is wjwhitneys@cox.net.

Thanks!


----------



## Dorthi

*Email*

Dorthi@live.com

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde

Icd-10CM superbills will be very hard to create unless you use only the unspecified codes.  I suggest not putting any codes on the superbly and use only lines for the provider to write in the diagnosis.  You are to code from the note anyway and not from the superbill.


----------



## em2177

Debra,

This information is used as a reference. We are well aware of the guidelines....


----------



## rose2014

*superbill request*

Hi Elizabeth,

Can you email me a copy also please.

ssbill20@gmail.com
Thanks
Tara


----------



## darlarae63@live.com

Could you please e-mail one to me too please.

Thanks
dzehr@mydrs.com


----------



## em2177

I have sent you all a copy of the Family Practice Superbill. Let me know if you did not receive it. Have a nice day!


----------



## clopez

Elizabeth,

Do you mind sharing the superbill with me. My email is clopez1@physicianservice.org

Thank you in advance

Cindy


----------



## MSTRICKLAND74

*icd10 superbill*

can you email me a copy as well? mstrickland@fmcofsc.com

thanks


----------



## medicomptp

Could you please e-mail one to me too.

Thanks,
theresa@medicompal.com


----------



## jdgalo1

*Icd-10 superbill*

Hello 
can some one  help me ? please, my provider use super bill and he is not planning to change that , if some one have a super bill with the new ICD-10 Neurology/ Neurosurgeon that can share with me . I will really appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## dsokeefe

*Physiatrist Super Bills*

Any physiatry groups that have worked out an ICD-10 superbill yet?  We also do a large number of EMG testing in our practice.

Thank you
my email is dokeefe@sphysiatry.com


----------



## clg23

*Icd.10 super bills*

would you please send me a copy as well to: crennie23@yahoo.com

thanks


----------



## mias.thomas

*ICD-10 super bill*

Hi Elizabeth,

Do you have an ICD-10 super bill specific to ophthalmology? If so, will you please send me a copy/

Thank you,
mias.thomas@gmail.com


----------



## certifiedcoder621

*OBGYN Superbill*

Does anyone have an OB GYN ICD-10 super bill they can share? Looking for ideas.


----------



## em2177

Hello certifiedcoder621. I have an OB GYN ICD 10 super bill. What is your email address?

Thank You.


----------



## chembree

em2177 said:


> I have a Family Practice one that I can send you. Send me your email address.



Hi Elizabeth, 

Would you please send any super bills that you have to me also? I think these may assist me in referring physician education. 

I appreciate your help! 

chembree@summitrad.net


----------



## angioffice

Would you send a copy to me also? glenrvanloonmd@gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## angioffice

Could you send me the copy of the ICD-10 super bill? glenrvanloonmd@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## kseg

*Icd-10*

Elizabeth,
Could you email me an ICD-10 superbill also? Thanks so much!
tremontmedical@yahoo.com


----------



## RebeccaB

Hi, anyone have a urology ?? Thanks,Rebecca


----------



## cdeleon78

Elizabeth,

Can you also email me your ICD-10 superbill?  Thank you so much!
cromero@covhs.org


----------



## cathy wileybrown

Hi Elizabeth
Could you e-mail the OBGYN to us also.TIA
Cathy
dck@blackhillsobgyn.com


----------



## sfabrico

Can you also send me a copy of the ICD-10 family practice superbill?!  I'd greatly appreciate it!  

Thanks so much!
Sami Jo

sfabrico@mdsuccess.net


----------



## shruthi

Hi Elizabeth
Could you please e-mail the family practice superbill.

shrujain_b4u@yahoo.co.in

Thanks
Shruthi


----------



## KAITLYNAMMIRATO

Hi Elizabeth, 

If you don't mind, can I please get a copy too for the OB GYN?? mbsmedbill@gmail.com 


Thank You


----------



## vetwife

*Eye related Superbill?*

Does Anyone have one for Oculoplastic Surgeon? We have a very small private practice. if so, my address is tiffb1977@gmail.com

Tiffany
The Asian Eyelid Surgery Center
Eye Physician and Surgeon


----------



## Rachel780

*Superbill*

Is the Family Practice super bill still being passed around? I would like one too.

Rachel780@msn.com

Please and Thank You


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com

*copy of superbill*

May I also have a copy of the family and urology superbill please

Thank You

tdbear612@yahoo.com


----------



## dkb6126

Anyone have a ICD-10 superbill they would share -- specifically looking for Surgical Oncology.  Please and thank you.


----------



## beachcitiesmed

*ICD-10 OBgyn Superbill*

Hi Elizabeth,
Would you please send me the ICD-10 OBGYN superbill too please?
My email address is:
avillalobos@beachcitiesmedical.net

Thanks,

Audra Villalobos


----------



## djprint

*Ortho Super Bill ICD 10*

Does anybody have the illusive ortho super bill?
Does anybody have Rheumatology, pain management, podiatry they could share?
Thank you! 
Teena 
Somers Orthopaedics
djprint@aol.com


----------



## cbrush

Hello All,

Does anyone have a superbill for SNF?


----------



## pnevarez87@yahoo.com

*neuro*

Does anyone have a Neurosurgery/Neurology superbill template they can share?  such a complicated specialty, need help rebuilding ours.


----------



## salvante_k@yahoo.com

*General Surgeon Superbill*

Does anyone have an example of a superbill for a General Surgeon?


----------



## nucarolyn

Hi Elizabeth. Would you be so kind to also email me the Superbill for OBGYN? My email is ciaralyn2000@yahoo.com. Thank you.


----------



## nikkiamhowell@yahoo.com

em2177 said:


> I have a Family Practice one that I can send you. Send me your email address.


Hey, 
would you happen to have an updated superbill you can email me at nikkiamhowell@yahoo.com?


----------

